# Would you read....?



## BountyHunter (Dec 12, 2018)

....new novels set in Middle-earth if the Tolkien people allowed them to be published? I sure would, but they'd have to be kept meticulously consistent with Tolkien's books and with each other.

And I wouldn't want a vast series with dozens of different authors, like they did with Dragonlance. Just a new trilogy or two, maybe a couple of standalone adventures by one or two writers.

If yes, who do you think could write good Middle-earth stories?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Dec 12, 2018)

I'd have to say no. I love Middle Earth and all the adventures but I love it all bc of the master storyteller. Even the recent books by CT though excellent are but an imitation of the genuine. To me it is the difference btwn reading the Bible and reading the Bible Aprocrypha. The words though similar don't hold the spirit, the power of the original.

Ofc that's just my opinion.


----------



## BountyHunter (Dec 12, 2018)

I agree somewhat. But I also hold to the point of view that we just can't know if any new stories would be just as good until we actually read them. Which will never happen, but if it did, who is to say we wouldn't enjoy them almost as much?

Honestly, I'd rather read something new by a new author than more books like Beren and Luthien or The Fall of Gondolin.

And the original stuff will always be there.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Dec 12, 2018)

I see your point but there are so many other books written by others in the genre I haven't yet read. I've still yet to read all George MacDonald for example.

I think new books by new authors in an established series can be good but they are by their nature imitations. I'd rather read an author who writes in his/her own true voice and not just in step to that of another.


----------



## Eebounnie (Dec 12, 2018)

As much as I understand the appeal of reading new stories about ME, I have to agree with Ithilethiel with this one.

Concerning the new books, I've just read The Fall of Gondolin and it was excellent (at least for me).

I can't really imagine another author writing about the ME lore, like Ithilethiel said I would rather read something original with their own vision and feels (if that make sense).


----------



## Azrubêl (Dec 12, 2018)

For me, it would have to be a spin-off series, not touching the main plot lines or characters. Star Wars has series like this.


----------



## Valandil (Dec 12, 2018)

Oooo… try my fan fiction. Most posted about 10-12 years ago. I need to re-work the links in my sig, because things have shifted around here a bit.

EDIT: Having a hard time figuring out how to edit my Profile, including my Signature. I'm going to *bump* what I think is my best story. Would appreciate comments.


----------



## BountyHunter (Dec 13, 2018)

Azrubêl said:


> For me, it would have to be a spin-off series, not touching the main plot lines or characters. Star Wars has series like this.



Well, yeah. That's what I mean. Maybe a cameo by Gandalf or something, but I was thinking something not even set in the same time period as The Hobbit or LoTR.


----------



## Miguel (Dec 14, 2018)

Pilot for a new spin-off series:

_An astronaut goes on a mission to retrieve a space probe that has malfunctioned during its journey. The probe's last signal was a few thousand kilometers outside the fringe of the solar system, but when the astronaut gets there, he finds Melko instead_


----------



## BountyHunter (Dec 14, 2018)

Lol. No, pass on that idea.


----------



## Phil Lewis (Dec 15, 2018)

I wouldn’t be interested in anything written in Tolkien’s imaginarium that was not by him.

The whole thing comes out of copyright in a relatively short time, and I’m dreading what happens then...


----------

